# 2011 - Rocktron Velocity 300 opinions? (vs Matrix GT800FX?)



## SnowfaLL (Sep 5, 2011)

Ok, the last Velocity 300 thread I could find/remember on this site, was back last year when it was a relatively new product and many people were interested, yet no one had a chance to try one. I figured; since its something that I am currently looking into, a new thread with updated results would make sense (rather than necrobumping a thread, which gives infractions)

So, My goal is to get a 1U poweramp that gives a great tube-like tone. No interest in the ART SL2, or other SS ones... its between the Mesa 20/20 (or marshall), the Velocity 300 and Matrix GT800FX. For the sake of discussion, disregard the Mesa 20/20, Marshall 20/20 and other SS poweramps outside of those two.

Of course, the Matrix GT800FX is the famed new poweramp that everyone is hyping up as better than the VHT 2:90:2, so obviously being high wattage and 1U, it interests me greatly... but with the Rocktron Velocity 300 being about half the price, and seemingly having the "tube-emulation" controls, I figured I may try it first.

(I do understand the V300 is less wattage, and also like 4 times the weight, but those are things I am willing to overlook, as long as tonally they are somewhat similar in quality)

*Has anyone tried the Velocity 300, whats your thoughts on it? Have you also tried it with the Matrix and can talk about the comparison between the two??*


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 5, 2011)

I tried the Velocity 300 with a Piranha and a JMP-1. Honestly, given how badass the original Velocity was I was expecting a lot, and the 300 really didn't deliver. It wasn't bad exactly, just nothing too incredible. It sounded like a warmer, more clip friendly (thanks to that tube emulation) then a typical pro audio power amp with similar wattage. The headroom was great and it didn't clip when just jamming with another guitarist using a 100 watt head (my V3) into a 2x12 and a bassist using a 4x10 Hartke combo. Though it didn't seem to have that punch and saturation you get with a turned up tube poweramp, or just plain old amp head. In fact it sounded like a really really really cold biased tube power amp, come to think of it. I thought it was the Piranha at first, but even the JMP-1, which I've used before, wasn't too much better. Keep in mind I was playing in a Rock/80's Metal kinda style with mostly me doing leads. 

I've actually never even heard of the Matrix till just now. Doesn't seem all that special. Powerful, but not much more than that. Though, the way they describe the components, etc makes me think of the MosValve and 8080 units, both of which are some of the most tube sounding SS amps out there. 

Have you tried a MosValve? You can pick them up for really cheap used, and they're some of the best poweramps for guitar rigs that I've tried. I think I would even go as far to choose an MV-962 over my old Peavey Classic 50/50.


----------



## AlexWadeWC (Sep 5, 2011)

I just ordered a Velocity 300 to use with my Axe FX Ultra, so I can't help you much now, but maybe sometime end of next week I can chime in. I haven't read a single bad thing about it though which is what helped me decide on getting it.

I didn't know about that Matrix power amp until after I ordered the V300 but at that price, having more wattage is cool but it doesn't have any power amp tonal controls like presence or "reactance" (pretty much a depth control from what I can tell) like the V300 so I wasn't too bummed about not knowing about.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 5, 2011)

Slightly tangential but if I might just raise a question regarding power output for the Velocity - 300w @ 8ohm mono, 2 x 150w @ 4ohm stereo? If I were ordering a custom 2 x 12" stereo cab (and yes, I am thinking of it  what speakers might I use?


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 5, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> Slightly tangential but if I might just raise a question regarding power output for the Velocity - 300w @ 8ohm mono, 2 x 150w @ 4ohm stereo? If I were ordering a custom 2 x 12" stereo cab (and yes, I am thinking of it  what speakers might I use?



You can use any speakers you want, pretty much regardless of power rating. Remember that an amp will not be putting out a steady stream of it's maximum, estimated wattage (wattage for amps is all estimation). It's perfectly fine to run a 1000 watt amp into a single 60 watt V30, and you can even raise the volume a considerable degree. You'll get a very high amount of output (in decibels) far before you'll be turning up enough to permanently damage the speaker. In fact, unless you plan on turning it up all the way and play a LOT you probably won't ever come close to damaging the speaker. I'd be worried about your own hearing far before that. Speakers typically blow because they get a sharp surge of a given tone that borders on what the speaker can reproduce, hence why you can cause more damage by putting extremely low tones through a speaker than even hitting a speaker with three or four times its intended power handling.

The wattage really matters when it comes to A) how large your array of speakers is, and B) how much speaker headroom you prefer. For instance, a 10 watt amp is not going to be able to cause a 4x12 with 100 watt power handling per speaker to give any break up, while a 100 watt amp will be easily able to cause a small 10" speaker rated at 15 watts to break up. Part of what makes cranked, loud amps sound "good" to use is the pressure they're exerting on the speakers. It's one of the reasons that people often use higher wattage speakers if they want a more accurate representation of their signal, and why others want lower wattage speaker for a looser, "dirtier" sound.


----------



## ShadyDavey (Sep 5, 2011)

Aye, I just get paranoid after blowing a JCM900 

It was more the 4 ohm part I was worried about - could I still use 1 x G12K100 per side without needless concerns?

All that aside I too have heard nothing but positive reports about the Velocity with the attendant caveat that for all it's praise it is still a SS power amp and has the usual foibles when compared to heads/tube power amps. I wonder if the Matrix converts more users given it's designed specifically for the Axe...?

Thanks Max


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 5, 2011)

AlexWade please do find this post and comment after you recieve it, thanks!

Max I did own the Mosvalve for awhile, it was ok but didnt really satisfy my needs. Not to mention its 2U, and im pretty set on 1U.

The Matrix model, while it doesnt look much different in the specs, it was specifcally tweaked to accompany guitar modelling preamps like the Axe-FX and 11R, so in that sense (which I will be using one of those) it is suppose to be very responsive to the tube emulation controls within those units (ideally the Axe II's updated technology) - so it is intreging but since I do plan on sticking with the Standard rather than the II, having external "tube-like" controls as the Velocity 300 would be ideal. Then theres the cost, of course, which is the difference of ~$500 or more


----------



## MaxOfMetal (Sep 5, 2011)

ShadyDavey said:


> It was more the 4 ohm part I was worried about - could I still use 1 x G12K100 per side without needless concerns?



The G12K100s are rated at 100 watts, and come in 8ohms, so you should be fine. Granted you'll be loading 8ohms onto an amp designed to run at 4ohms, so in theory you'll lose a tiny amount of headroom to the amp running less efficiently (but 100% safely). On the plus side, this reduced efficiency will allow you to get louder perceived volume with less speaker breakup.


----------



## xCaptainx (Sep 5, 2011)

I swear half my posts on here about the rocktron velocity 300 haha. 

I have one. I use it with an HD500. I have no problems cutting through the mix live and it holds its own against engl fireball, vetta, soldano, marshall jcm800kk2203 etc (I've played in bands with other guitarists using those heads) our other guitarist uses a mesa 2:90 + HD500 and I'm often told to turn down at practise, haha. 

i've also recorded with it. Molest The Episcopate our debut album was mastered by zeuss, we used the HD500 + Rocktron Velocity 300 poweramp. I've shared the patches on this board, check my previous posts. 

Awesome little units, heaps of grunt. 

I havent used a Matix at all. They seem relatively new. Not particularly interested either way, I'm very happy with the rocktron.


----------



## Thor1777 (Sep 6, 2011)

i have a velocity 300, about a month old...bought it for use with the Axe fx 2 and then had to sell the Fx2 due to some bills. I think the 300 sounds great, very tubelike and for the price it cant be bat. I may sell mine due simply to the fact I dont have a preamp now.


----------



## SnowfaLL (Sep 6, 2011)

hm its hard because it gets a ton of great reviews, but theres still a significant number of "bad" reviews.. especially on the quality control (heard of many of them malfunctioning).. 

Its between this or the Mesa 20/20 right now, which is a bit more money but would most likely sound better.. although, much less power.

I think I'll try the Velocity 300 if I can find one for sale under 250 or so though.


----------



## op1e (Sep 6, 2011)

I was gonna get one, but picked up the old Velocity 250 off CL instead. Reason being, its built like a tank and cools off with fins dispersed over a large area, instead of cramming all of that circuitry into a 1u and hoping a 30mm fan wont die and take the whole thing out. But anyway, I love it. It sounds the same every night. If I need to dial in a little more boom or bite, I can do it on the fly with either of my cabs, without jumping into my patches on my preamps.


----------

